# 6 month old pup having diarrhea. Too much food?



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello all

My puppy ( although he doesn't look like one lol) has been having diarrhea lately for the past week or so. He has had all his shots and is in very good shape. Can't see ribs and not chubby around the waistline. We feed him Fromm Large breed puppy, 2 cups 3 times a day. I have heard that its a bit much for him but the back of the back suggests the amount, and again he's not fat nor skinny. I was wo daring if anybody could help with this. I've looked at his stool and it's loose at times but there's other times when it's pretty solid, so I get pretty confused. Looked at it kinda from a glance and Inspected it and didn't seem to have any worms every time he poops. The only other thing I can come u p with is that the amount that we feed him might be too much. What do you all think?

Any input might help. 

Thank you

Lou


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

No matter what you feed him, he should be on the skinny side as long as he is growing to protect his bone structure. You should be able to easily feel his ribs when you pet him gently.That has always worked well for all my dogs.


----------



## Milkshakes00 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've recently been looking into this EXACT topic.

My almost 5 month Husky/GSD has had constant diarrhea for the past THREE months, we've tried worming, changing foods, bland diets, no matter what, he's had nonstop diarrhea/extremely soft stools.

Lately, he's started teething, and as a result, has eaten less food than he normally does (About half of what he was eating,) and has had solid, good poops for the past 3-4 days.

Prior to this, I've been feeding him an adult food, by the numbers on the bag. Seems that was too much for his stomach, maybe?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is six months and eats 1.5 cups of Fromm Gold LBP twice a day, so 3 cups total.

But it all depends on the dog, if you can still feel but not see his ribs and he has a defined waist then keep feeding him 6 cups. If not then cut back slowly


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

have you gone to the Vet to rule out anything medical?
i fed my pup 3x's a day, 1 cup each feeding. he had snacks
throughout the day.


----------

